# Sticky  Please Read: Assistance with Locked Radios



## Midnight Tech

We are unable to provide codes to unlock factory radios because of battery installations or other reasons that might have caused an installed radio to lock. We do not have a way to determine if this is a legitimate request for assistance or an unauthorized request.

Therefore, we suggest that you contact the manufacturer of the radio or vehicle for assistance.


----------

